# The Ulitmate But Cheap Gaming PC :D



## MartinJayBrown (Aug 15, 2007)

Hello.

i am the biggest newb to computers but thats y i am here right?

Well i am going to build my own computer at X-Mas and i need help with parts.. were to get them and witch ones and a reasonable price.

i want good ram good gfx card and decent sound card.

i will need a dvd rewriter as i like my DVD's  and a 22" Monitor.

Any Help Would be largely appreciated.

Thx Alot,

MartinJayBrown


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi Martin, and welcome to TSF! :wave:

I am currently looking at some parts for your new build, but in the mean time, please answer these questions: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/please-read-this-before-posting-169294.html


----------



## MartinJayBrown (Aug 15, 2007)

Sorry for not looking at that =(

Soo Far i have this.

MSI P6N SLI Platinum LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 650i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813130081 


CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E6550 Conroe 2.33GHz 4M shared L2 Cache LGA 775 Processor
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...5030&Tpk=e6550


RAM: Crucial Ballistix 1GB (2 x 512MB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 667 (PC2 5300) Dual Channel kit Desktop Memory
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820146568


GeForce 8600GTS 512MB 128-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814130286


Antec True Power Trio TP3-650 ATX12V 650W Power Supply
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817371001

** NOTE I AM A NOOB SOO CORRECT ME IF THE ABOVE IS S**T THANKS ALOT =) **



Monitor 20" or 22"
Storage .. well i have 200gb on this soo i guess 200 will do.
OP = Not really sure. any of the xp. recommendation's for gaming?
Price well going for under £900 if possible.
Country = Scotland the brave 
any store that ships to scotland.
Multi-tasking? as long as it can take, Cs 1.6 or CSS, MSN, IRC and teamspeak or vent at the same time.


Hope This Helps ^^

Thanks.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Looks good!

Check out Ebuyer, Dabs & Overclockers ( all .co.uk ). As you see im Scottish ( Weeee) too and they delivered stuff fast to me.


As for OS, i would stick with XP, i see no point in Choosing Vista at this 
time.



Im Bored so ive stuck this together :


*Intel Core 2 Duo E6550 2.33GHz 1333FSB Socket 775 4MB Cache*
http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/130485/rb/0

*Crucial Ballistix 2GB Kit (2x1GB) DDR2 667MHz*
http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/119278

*Antec TruePower Trio 650W PSU *
http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/114933

*P6N SLI PLATINUM*
http://www.dabs.com/productview.asp...&SearchKey=All&SearchMode=All&NavigationKey=0

*XFX GeForce 8600GT 512Mb PCI-E graphics card*
http://www.misco.co.uk/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=285441&sku=138053

Also check This Monitor Out.

*Samsung SM225BW 22" TFT Monitor Widescreen*
http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/117386/rb/0




Thats a Cheap *£430.89* Without the Monitor And *£630.88* With the monitor :grin:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Bad links. Please correct them.

So far from the descriptions that looks like a very nice build. Very good for a starter computer builder. Very similar to the one I built for myself (see My System at right <<<).

Unfortunately, Newegg only ships to the US to my knowledge. Some of the UK stores might ship to Scotland.

Just a question: how will you play CS and chat on MSN at the same time? :laugh:


----------



## MartinJayBrown (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks alot guys, Were abouts Hawkman  am glasgow my self.

when its public i will just minimize don't bother with my score in pub lol.
Anyway'z Nice Price on that thanks, and i will stick about the forums since its nice people. 


Btw i play cs 1.6 i have played for 4 month now 
have my own clan =)! =P
Bit early i know but we are turning out pretty good.


MartinJayBrown


----------



## MartinJayBrown (Aug 15, 2007)

Sorry for double post but i need to know a few more things like,

What else do i need? fan?case?dvd drive? sorry i am just such a dumba*s with this stuff =(

Btw i am only 15 

Thanks.

MartinJayBrown


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I have to go now, but I will find all the parts you need at UK sites and put together a more formal build list for you to work off.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Have you got a case yet?

If not I would Recommend the Antec 900

http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/118268



You could always use your Current Drives, or buy other ones.



BTW, im in Edinburgh :wink:


----------



## MartinJayBrown (Aug 15, 2007)

Right OK Thanks.

Now i am going to put it all together and hope for the best they have it all in stock for when i need them. lol

is there anything else i need? got speakers headset mouse keybored etc.

How Much Ram am i getting with this then? if its 1gb or lower can some1 link me to a cheap ram stick of 1 gb.

Thanks alot Guys. Grand Help!


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Age makes no diff lol i am only 14 anyway look at the ram hawman put up i was also thinking you may want to invest in an bigger psu and 8800 gpu


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

The RAM i put will run perfect, You really need 2GB for todays games. 

*EVGA 8800GTS SuperClocked 320MB DDR3 DVI PCI-E Graphics Card*
http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/125117/rb/0

*Enermax Infiniti 650W EIN650AWT ATX2.2 Modular SLI Compliant PSU*
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-032-EN&tool=3


The Parts Above but with the 8800GTS and the PSU will cost *£760.90*, Although im sure someone here may be able to find a better PSU.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-064-TT&groupid=701&catid=123&subcat=926 when it comes back in stock


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

The Thermaltake Toughpower 750W PSU is in-stock here:


http://www.tekheads.co.uk/s/product?product=605725


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

I reccomend this for a good CPU:

http://overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-157-IN


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I would not put an 8800 even on a quality 650w. Take a look at this:

Intel Core 2 Duo E6550 2.33GHz 1333FSB Socket 775 4MB Cache Retail Boxed Processor
http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/130485

Gigabyte GA-P35C-DS3R Socket 775 8 Channel Audio ATX Motherboard
http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/131173

Crucial 1GB Kit (2x512MB) DDR2 PC2-5300/667MHz CL3-3-3-12 Ballistix
http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/119272

Western Digital WD1600JS Caviar SE 160GB 7200RPM SATAII/300 8MB Cache
http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/94406

LiteOn DH-20A3P-12C 20X DVD±RW/DL/RAM Black Bare Drive
http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/129936

MSI 8600GTS 256MB Overclocked version DVI HDTV HDCP PCI-E
http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/126981

Antec TruePower Trio 650W PSU - With 3x 12v Rails and 120mm Fan
http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/114933

Antec Nine Hundred - Gaming Case with 200mm Top Fan
http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/118268


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey its almost your build (matt) looks like it will play some games =)


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Same processor and RAM. The video card is slightly different (core speed is slower by 10 MHz and has a different cooler). I got 5623 I think it was on 3DMark06, so you should get something similar.


----------



## MartinJayBrown (Aug 15, 2007)

Looking goood soo far lads.. any idea's on sound cards?

Thx


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The onboard sound will almost always be more than enough.


----------

